# B14 JDM folding side mirrors.



## azkicker0027 (May 31, 2002)

got some from ebay for really cheap. thought i'd share this info.

the JDM one has the white connector and OE with the brown.










so i had to disassemble the connector housing to transfer the brown connector to the JDM mirror.










other than that, it's very easy.


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

damn that hot. how much you pay for it?


----------

